

Waldoline – line slope learning game (JavaScript) - dinkom
http://bumblepie.net/waldoline/

======
dinkom
This is a small weekend project built using JavaScript/jQuery and CSS. The
game is intended for students, but anyone can play. It's fairly simple and
measures your success based on time and wrong answers. I will enhance it with
time, but I think this is okay for a MVP version. All suggestions and
observations are welcome.

The code can be found on my GitHub:
[https://github.com/dinkom/waldoline](https://github.com/dinkom/waldoline)

